
Top 8 Events and Trends in Bitcoin 2019 - likhuta
https://forklog.media/top-8-events-and-trends-in-bitcoin-2019/
======
The_Founder
The top trend is that BCH is now Bitcoin and BTC is a hobby project for
statists and billionaires.

